# Fancy Substrate Needed for HC carpet?



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been enjoying my planted tank, and am looking to try to grow a HC foreground. It currently is natural gravel with some flourite mixed in. I am using EI dosing to pretty good success. I know many of the really nice tanks use the ADA or Eco complete substrates. Has anyone had success growing HC carpet in regular gravel with EI dosing. Can the HC get enough ferts from the water column?
thank you


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

HC should do fine in any substrate with small enough particle size that you can plant the tiny little plants and have them stay in place. Plus, a good CO2 level in the tank will make the odds for success very much higher. Of course adequate light will keep the HC growing along the substrate and not reaching up for more light.


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks, Hoppy, as always you are the man. Always so generous with your time. thanks!


----------

